# 2018 Cruse ls on sales hold nationwide



## jmalez1 (May 19, 2018)

Tried to purchase a new Cruse Ls this week and 2 different Chevy dealers advised they are on a nationwide sales hold due to issues with the flat tire inflation kit, I cannot find any news anywhere that can verify this, the Lt was for sale , this was at Ray auto group Fox lake Il 847-587-3300 and Sunrise Chevrolet Glendale hts il 844-839-6486 , and yes they are on 20% sale until you go to buy one, then there is a problem


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Not a word of this to the Nation? What Nation do you live in. On a Holiday Weekend this could destroy the projected sales for the year. Perhaps you heard wrong as the LT Cruze & Malibu are on a 20%+ sale


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP is in Illinois. It doesn't make sense to me to stop the sale of the car over the flat tire inflation kit. Sell the car and have dealerships notify owners when the kit is available. Something sounds fishy here.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I see a news breifing at GM korea was postponed due to drama with employees. But nothing on sales hold.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jmalez1 said:


> Tried to purchase a new Cruse Ls this week and 2 different Chevy dealers advised they are on a nationwide sales hold due to issues with the flat tire inflation kit, I cannot find any news anywhere that can verify this, the Lt was for sale , this was at Ray auto group Fox lake Il 847-587-3300 and Sunrise Chevrolet Glendale hts il 844-839-6486 , and yes they are on 20% sale until you go to buy one, then there is a problem



Welcome Aboard!:welcome: border mate. I've been to Ray Chevrolet in Antioch a few times.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and - when you get it- your Cruze here.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

jmalez1 said:


> Tried to purchase a new Cruse Ls this week and 2 different Chevy dealers advised they are on a nationwide sales hold due to issues with the flat tire inflation kit, I cannot find any news anywhere that can verify this, the Lt was for sale , this was at Ray auto group Fox lake Il 847-587-3300 and Sunrise Chevrolet Glendale hts il 844-839-6486 , and yes they are on 20% sale until you go to buy one, then there is a problem


Try Gary Lang in McHenry
There a better Dealer. See George Bell good guy tell him Busted timing chain Malibu Alan sent you!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I also tried to buy another cruze today. An ls. I was shocked to learn of the hold sale. The dude I bought from is trying to figure out a way we can make a deal. I didnt like the quote on an lt, as this will be a work only vehicle. Hopefully, someone cam get at least get us a date.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I found a news article that said GM will stop selling cars in India at the end of the year. That's all I found.



obermd said:


> It doesn't make sense to me to stop the sale of the car over the flat tire inflation kit. Sell the car and have dealerships notify owners when the kit is available.


If it endangers life, then GM has to stop sales. Otherwise, the next person hurt can say that GM sold them a car knowing of the hazard. I'm not sure as you can pull the kit as it could leave someone stranded in a bad way.

We'll find out pretty soon what's happening.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Why are you looking at the LS? I think the 20% off is on LT's only, you should be able to get one of those cheaper. At least you get cruise with your Cruze that way.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I was quoted 16.5k otd for an LT. The LS out the door was 13k. Sure, it's only 3.5k difference, but I'm buying to add to our fleet. Money spent to money earned; the ls is the best bang for my buck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I found a news article that said GM will stop selling cars in India at the end of the year. That's all I found.
> 
> 
> If it endangers life, then GM has to stop sales. Otherwise, the next person hurt can say that GM sold them a car knowing of the hazard. I'm not sure as you can pull the kit as it could leave someone stranded in a bad way.
> ...


I've had two flat tires in 40 years of driving. One was a slow leak that I simply reinflated the tire and continued on - in fact that tire never went flat again. The other was a puncture too big for the goo bottle. In both cases a full sized spare would have been the best way to go for continuing on. The lack of the full sized spare should be a stop sale. The lack of a tire inflater isn't one.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

16.5k with taxes sounds like a bargain.
Doesn't an LT sticker for about $22k with no options?

And yes, for a fleet car, I'd gladly save another 20% and give up cruze control, spare tire and aluminum wheels.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Taxman said:


> 16.5k with taxes sounds like a bargain.
> Doesn't an LT sticker for about $22k with no options?
> 
> And yes, for a fleet car, I'd gladly save another 20% and give up cruze control, spare tire and aluminum wheels.


They still aren't giving their base model cruise control? Kind of ridiculous since everything needed except the button is already installed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> They still aren't giving their base model cruise control? Kind of ridiculous since everything needed except the button is already installed.


Trax too. That's the GM business plan - undercut other mfr's on price, but give them absolutely no features to upsell the mid-tier models (or drive consumers to another brand, like Hyundai, with tons of standard features).


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Trax too. That's the GM business plan - undercut other mfr's on price, but give them absolutely no features to upsell the mid-tier models (or drive consumers to another brand, like Hyundai, with tons of standard features).


Actually, when i bought my 14 accent. It was 3 levels. Basic manual, Auto, Steering wheel controls. I couldn't buy cruise and bluetooth on the basic manual. I had to have the auto. So i got the top of the line model.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> Actually, when i bought my 14 accent. It was 3 levels. Basic manual, Auto, Steering wheel controls. I couldn't buy cruise and bluetooth on the basic manual. I had to have the auto. So i got the top of the line model.


I was thinking Elantra, but it makes sense they would spec an Accent like that.


----------



## Ekion (May 20, 2018)

The cruze is not on hold I just bought a 2018 LT in summit white last Saturday from my local dealer. GM is giving some great rebates right now


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ekion said:


> The cruze is not on hold I just bought a 2018 LT in summit white last Saturday from my local dealer. GM is giving some great rebates right now


The Cruze LS is said to be on hold, not the LT and Premier.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i got a used lt for 20$ more a month than a brand new ls. Power and heated seats, led daytime running lights, and cruise control mostly sold me lol


----------



## jmalez1 (May 19, 2018)

lt yes ls was the issue


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Taxman said:


> The Cruze LS is said to be on hold, not the LT and Premier.


One Poster who just joined to tell us this Stop Sale news. There are no links, no news stories and can't be verified. Plus it doesn't make a lot of sense


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> One Poster who just joined to tell us this Stop Sale news. There are no links, no news stories and can't be verified. Plus it doesn't make a lot of sense


I agree it doesn't make much sense, but a longer term member,* Ncfutrell* 
verified it:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/361-...-hold-nationwide-post3163793.html#post3163793


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

I haven't noticed any lack of Cruze sales at the local Chevy mega-dealer. They're advertising 90 for sale on their lot, everything from lowly LSes to Premiers and from hatchbacks to diesels on their website and business sure was brisk when I drove past there this afternoon. The area is Central Kentucky.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

Taxman said:


> The Cruze LS is said to be on hold, not the LT and Premier.


If the problem is the flat tire kit, why would it be different in the LS versus the LT?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pegasus said:


> If the problem is the flat tire kit, why would it be different in the LS versus the LT?


Because the LT has a spare tire.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Because the LT has a spare tire.


Thanks for answering that. Another reason to like the LT


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes, the stop sale is REAL. Just on the ls model though. I've been told now by various dealerships the same story; tire inflation kit. They have no estimated date as to when the stop sale will be lifted.

So, I'm sitting here staring at a Hyundai elantra right now. I may wait a while longer and see what's up with this stop sale. The Hyundai is more than I intended to spend, but I guess I could let my mom have this one lol. I really wanted to add a little cruze to the line. I love the hatchback I bought for comic cons and beach trips, just wanted one I could drive for work. The consistent gas mileage has got me hooked.

I am also thinking it may be a ploy to make people buy their lt and up models. Lol


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

So, I should return to the dealer?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I would call and ask to speak to the sales manager, and find out why they refused to sell you a car.



Ncfutrell said:


> So, I should return to the dealer?


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Perhaps so, I've been to a couple but they are all within a 10mile radius Raleigh NC. I passed on what I was looking at earlier, going to va this weekend. Hopefully I'll come home with one.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't see any mention of a sales hold/stop sale notice on GM Inside news ... and I would think if anyone would have information about something as big as that, they would.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Yea, I'm going to contact another dealer today out of the area and see what's up. They are really trying to push a different trim on me.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

My dealer is still selling them! https://www.dancummins.com/new-vehi...2018&make[]=Chevrolet&model[]=Cruze&trim[]=LS


AND, they will ship nationwide! Jus' sayin'....


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I've contacted dealer #4. Haven't heard of a stop sale. I'm going this weekend to pick it up.

I believe it the issue, as said before by someone (I'm sorry I can't remember who), they most likely were trying to upsell me.


----------



## jmalez1 (May 19, 2018)

May 26, 2018 — About 112,000 model year 2016-2018 Chevy Cruze LS cars are recalled if equipped with gasoline engines and tire inflator kits in place of spare tires.
General Motors says the gas tank may leak and cause a fire in a rear-impact and rollover crash.
GM conducted crash testing in March 2018 on a new pre-production 2019 Chevrolet Cruze LS and noticed liquid leak during a rear-impact barrier test that was followed by a rollover. The amount of liquid that leaked was above maximum levels allowed to meet federal safety standards.
The automaker opened an investigation based on the crash test results and a search of field data found no reports of leaking fuel.
Another crash test was conducted, except this time a current model Chevy Cruze equipped with a tire inflator kit was tested and engineers got the same fuel leak results that were above maximum legal levels.
Engineers finally determined the vapor pressure sensors attached to the fuel tanks in these cars may contact the rear floor panels in a severe rear-impact crash.
General Motors doesn't know when the Cruze LS recall will begin, but dealers will eventually install lock rings on the gas tanks that will shield the fuel tank vapor sensors from being damaged in rear-impact crashes.
Owners may contact Chevrolet customer service at 800-222-1020. GM's number for this recall is 18159.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.gminsidenews.com/articles/2016-2018-chevrolet-cruze-ls-recalled-due-fire-risk/


----------

